# Any one know how to make pitch glue?



## PrepperPalaceFamily (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking to see if anyone can help us make pitch glue or know of any good ways to make it?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

http://sensiblesurvival.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-make-pine-pitch-glue.html


----------

